# Memorial Day Weekend digging!!!



## KBbottles (Jun 1, 2010)

Combo of two days worth of digging.  Went out for about 3 hours Sunday morning and about 6 on Monday.  Still have a ton of Goffs, slicks and commons in the scrub bucket as well as a bunch back at the site.  Here's three bags of today's treasures.


----------



## KBbottles (Jun 1, 2010)

Lots of goodies waiting to be washed.


----------



## KBbottles (Jun 1, 2010)

More


----------



## KBbottles (Jun 1, 2010)

and some more...


----------



## KBbottles (Jun 1, 2010)

what I washed off so far.


----------



## KBbottles (Jun 1, 2010)

Some milks.  A Bordens Quart, 2 half pint Paulus Diary from New Brunswick, and one half pint Kent Dairy from West Orange.


----------



## KBbottles (Jun 1, 2010)

A couple favorite Remedy bottles.  One is clear and one is aqua. have about 5 other in aqua so far.


----------



## KBbottles (Jun 1, 2010)

Some sodas and condiments.  Got a Granite State Spring Water Co from Atkinson Depot, NH, and a Chas E Caal Central Bottling Works from Plainfield NJ


----------



## KBbottles (Jun 1, 2010)

The Jars.  Mason A Patent Nov. 30th 1858, Mason Patent Nov. 30th 1858 reads Moore Bros Glass Co Clayton NJ on base.


----------



## KBbottles (Jun 1, 2010)

different lighting


----------



## KBbottles (Jun 1, 2010)

Some flasks...


----------



## KBbottles (Jun 1, 2010)

A nice amber bottle, an awesome black glass, and two bitterquelles (slightly different in color).  I know some diggers just throw these back in the hole if they find them, but I think they look great and display really well!


----------



## KBbottles (Jun 1, 2010)

The blobs!  Tall one is soaking still. Trying to get rid of the tar slowly with the dish detergent and warm water rinse and repeat method.  The others are:

 -C. Witt New Brunswick NJ
 -B. Zimmerman New Brunswick NJ
 -E. B. Randolph South Bound Brook NJ
 -P E Cumaer Port Jervis NY

 The one that is not a blob is a Lembeck & Betz Eagle Brewing Co from Jersey City NJ


----------



## KBbottles (Jun 1, 2010)

Some meds. From left to right:

 1. Edw. Schagelin Apothecary 1798 Fulton St. Bklyn New York
 2. Dr. Jones Liniment
 3. The Great Atlantic and Pacific Tea Co. Jersey City NJ
 4. Dr. A C Daniels Wonder Worker Lotion Boston Mass USA
 5. Dr Harveys Alpine Balson AW Dobbs Ithaca NY
 6. The Owl Drug Co 405 sixth ave between 34th & 25th sts NY
 7. C.W. Cole Three in One
 8. E.C. Dewitt Chicago USA Kodol Dyspepsia Cure


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 1, 2010)

darned nice haul...I'm envious...[8D]


----------



## KBbottles (Jun 1, 2010)

Some inks.  Got a nice Sanfors square and also a square Caws Ink from New York.  A couple of the cones are Bixby.


----------



## KBbottles (Jun 1, 2010)

Some other stuff...


----------



## KBbottles (Jun 1, 2010)

7 hutches!!!  These literally fell out of the side wall where I was digging.  Even though there is an old layer on the bottom of the dump where I got most of the goods, these were up top with some of the newer stuff in the 1930s era materials.  Must have been late throws as they were all together.  All from Somerville NJ.  This made my day!

 -2 W.H. Cawley co. with some sort of dog face picture. (deep aqua)
 -1 the WH Cawley Co S.B.W. (this is a nice really light green color)
 -1 W.H. Cawley with SBW overlapped letters
 -3 C.L. Voorhees with SBW overlapped letters (I think this was related to Cawley since it had same logo).


----------



## KBbottles (Jun 1, 2010)

A pontiled bottle!  This was all the way at the bottom of the old layer nestled in soft dirt.  Needs a real good cleaning as it has a ton of residue right now.


----------



## KBbottles (Jun 1, 2010)

There it is!


----------



## KBbottles (Jun 1, 2010)

Creepy!  Only one of the glass eyes survived.


----------



## KBbottles (Jun 1, 2010)

Thx for looking!!  Hope to find more soon!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 1, 2010)

Wow....been there,....are you in "Full overload" stage yet?[] Great finds!                               Joe


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice finds, especially the pontiled bottle at the bottom.  I like your kitchen too!


----------



## KBbottles (Jun 1, 2010)

Thx Joe!!  Definitely in full overload now.  I have over 50 S.B. Goff cough syrups from Camden hahaha!  I have no room for all of these that I keep pulling from this site. Filled an entire dresser already and have several boxes too.  I still need to find a good display case but haven't found the right one for me yet.  This is a dig I will never forget.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jun 1, 2010)

You found the mother-load. Really nice. You got so many different types of bottles. Congrats.


----------



## rockbot (Jun 1, 2010)

Love the hutches. Great digs!

 Rocky


----------



## jesster64 (Jun 1, 2010)

KB, hutches falling out of the wall!!!???? Did I mention I found 6 buttons today?
 You're on a dump of a lifetime, slow down and enjoy. And take more pictures! Those finds are awesome.. hutches, blobs, milks,inks. what, no gold coins?[]


----------



## CazDigger (Jun 1, 2010)

You must be so psyched to get back there and dig some more! Unlike a privy, you can keep going back to the same spot, That's a ton of keepers. Keep digging and posting. Congrats!
 Mark


----------



## KBbottles (Jun 1, 2010)

Thx guys! I can't wait to get back in.  I still don't think I've reached the deepest parts in some areas.  Tom, I've been keeping my eye out for coins but no luck yet... I should probably dedicate a day to sifting in the near future.  This dump has yielded a great assortment of all ages.  So far three pontils.  []


----------



## sandchip (Jun 1, 2010)

Man!  You done good!


----------



## mx961 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hello KBbottles the wh cawley hutch with the dog on it is supposed to be of a collie dog as wh cawley thought his name was close enough to a collie so he put a picture of a collie dog on thetre also wh cawley was a colonel in a new jersey regiment in the civil war i have been digging and collecting new jersey hutches for a few years now but just thought you would like to know about that info on wh cawley


----------



## KBbottles (Jun 1, 2010)

Dear mx961  Thank you and thank goodness for this forum as I have been trying to research them all morning.  I just got the chills reading your post.  The local history of these pieces is incredibly fascinating!!!  You don't happen to know anything about C.L. Voorhees do you?  I do run by the historic graveyard often where their family is buried.


----------



## Dansalata (Jun 1, 2010)

wow, great finds there... nothing like the excitement of diggin up the past!!! congrats


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice haul!  Them half dolls with no eyes always freak me out when I see them.


----------



## swizzle (Jun 1, 2010)

That pontil is awesome. Is that what they consider a graphite pontil? If you have a decent metal detector take it with you. Anytime you find a bit of junk that you don't want to dig again then notch it out. I used my accept/reject button on my x-terra 30 to find a Streeter House token in my last dump dig 2 days ago. Good luck, dig deep and have fun. Swiz


----------



## KBbottles (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks Swiz,

 I only have a real old Radioshack detector lol.  I did find a diamond tennis bracelet as a kid though with it.  I desperately need a new one.  Stupid question... Do they make ones that filter out rust/iron etc... and only pick up harder non-ferrous metals?  I know of a couple that were recommended, but I haven't had the chance to invest in one.  Thinking of selling some bottles for one, but can't depart with any yet. hmmmm


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 1, 2010)

Very nice haul[sm=rolleyes.gif]----great assortment of everything----are you dreaming of bottles Yet?[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 1, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  KBbottles
> 
> Â  Stupid question... Do they make ones that filter out rust/iron etc... and only pick up harder non-ferrous metals?Â


 
 I detect, and in my opinion, my answer to this would be yes & no. Anything that is big will cause my detector to overload... and in my dumps, which tend to be newer, there's a lot of stuff, both iron & not iron that will overload the detector the same way (meaning you have to remove it - good or bad, to continue). Small items are easily distinguishable by type of metal.  I tried detecting a dump once and just got frustrated and decided to dig and give up the detecting. That, however, was a farm dump with all sorts of metal in it. I have non-digging metal detecting friends that love finding dug dumps and detecting the 'dug' piles.... they have been very successful! Hope this helps.


----------



## KBbottles (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi Mr. Fred.  It's weird... I had a dream before the weekend and was literally thinking gee I wonder if I will find any hutches.  Sure enough... 

 Thanks for the info on detecting pysh.  This site has a ton of metal as well.  We shall see.  I'm planning on sifting my dug pile a little at some point to see if anything shows up.


----------



## J H Withrow (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm green with envy!!!

 Congratulations.


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 1, 2010)

Very nice!!!! What a great dump to find with all those old bottles!!! The doll reminds me of the movie or song  Jeepers creepers....where'd ya get those peepers!!!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 1, 2010)

I know Dave aka THE BADGER often detects while he digs... And shows up with some cool stuff. He's probably a good one to get some pointers from.


----------



## KBbottles (Jun 1, 2010)

Definitely!  I've dug with Dave before (he always has great luck finding things especially small stuff) and stay in touch with he and Jesster from time to time.


----------



## jesster64 (Jun 1, 2010)

KB, I have a large sifter if you need to borrow it. nothing fancy but it does the job.I might have to charge you one of those cough syrups though.


----------



## Clam (Jun 1, 2010)

You got one hell of a haul there Ken, good work I always keep the whiskey cylinders too....Any bottles that come in a multitude of colors is worth keeping.......Greg


----------



## KBbottles (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey Tom!

 I actually have a few too that I'll try and see if they work out ok.  I also do a lot of shark tooth/fossil hunting in NJ and go a few times in the summer when the weather gets hot.  

 In any case, I'll be sure to set aside a little collection of S.B. Goff bottles for you anyway .  I have several of four different kinds.  Some flat front ABMs, lots of BIM cough syrups, a few BIM herb bitters, and a few larger BIM Indian vegetables.   None of the rare ones, but I still think they're beautiful local pieces anyway.  Do you have any of the Favorite Remedy bottles?


----------



## deacon_frost (Jun 1, 2010)

holy smokes...that some killer diggins...i need to find me another spot like that[]


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 1, 2010)

There might be a few killer spots like yours out here in California but they are far far off the beaten path and/or on private property. Amazing finds and obviously still plenty more bottles to be found. Amazing stuff...


----------



## THE BADGER (Jun 1, 2010)

hey ken great digs bro,you got a great spot there enjoy it.as far as using a detector in the dump its just like psych said,if its heavy with metal you would do better sifting.but the dump im using mine in right now is an 1800's dump so im not finding any modern garbage.older metal like coins,jewelry etc. usually shows a nice color of green in this dump and i usually spot by eye but lots can get missed,also many of the silver coins turn black and are very hard to spot but that detector will sing if it goes over it.i  check old bottle dumps often for small items because guys that dug the dumps were interested in the bottles and didnt pay attention to the small stuff unless it practically rolled up their shovels.train the eyes to look for items that look round,but no matter what always at least check.good luck with rest of that place.see ya THE BADGER


----------



## privvydigger (Jun 1, 2010)

nice digs gotta love those hutch's


----------



## madman (Jun 1, 2010)

you got ya a good one there ! darn good!


----------



## deep digger (Jun 1, 2010)

Ken, You are doing a great job. Hope you are having lots of fun YOU SHOULD BE. Its been a long time since I dug in any kind of real dump. I dig mostly privies now.Ill be in touch soon just been very busy on the farm. Keep diggin Kevin


----------



## KBbottles (Jun 2, 2010)

Thx again guys for the support.  Badger, great tips for finding coins,etc.  There's gotta be at least one! I'll have to dedicate a full day to sifting some time soon. Or alternate dig and sift.  Hey Kevin good to hear from you.  We'll touch base soon.  

 I started boxing up most of my finds from this summer that I don't display and have them labeled by site for reference.


----------



## 808 50th State (Jun 2, 2010)

_*Kenneth, 
 very nice finds...is that the same place that you found while jogging?...aloha Earl
*_


----------



## swizzle (Jun 2, 2010)

If you can afford it then upgrade to a newer machine. You'll still get overload signals from buried tin cans and such but if there isn't a lot of metal trash then use the metal detector. I have a swinging sifter on an oversized saw horse set up. I can sift a 5 gallon bucket at a time. If the dirt is good then I can sift a couple hundred gallons in an hour. Swiz


----------



## KBbottles (Jun 2, 2010)

Now that's the kind of sifter I need!  One of those fancy swinging ones that archaeologists use.  

 Here's a good site for them:  http://www.archaeologicalsupply.com/

 You sound like a sifting master Swiz!  There is quite a bit of metal trash in this site and a lot of the bottles have some rust stains which is frustrating.


----------



## KBbottles (Jun 2, 2010)

Wait a minute... scrap that site... too expensive.  I'm sure there are better options out there.


----------



## Oldihtractor (Jun 2, 2010)

Kenny just make one..    home depot     lowe's get some good old rat wire a 2 x 4 build a box and attatch the wire to the bottom with some fence wire staples and go sift my man!!     

            I have one if you want to use it..  let me know..  and when do you wanna probe them there privies??   Later John


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jun 2, 2010)

Congtatulations on all those bottles Kenny! That pontiled one is very nice...[]


----------



## mainer1 (Jun 2, 2010)

Another smooookin haul!!!
 Do you have a video camera with a tripod?
 I would love to see these diggs on video
 Food for thought 
 Love that group photo on the counter if I did that my wife would codeout  
 she says "things from the dump dont belong in our sink or on our counters"
 Keep em coming till you run out


----------



## swizzle (Jun 2, 2010)

I made my own sifter. I used PVC pipe, zip ties and hardware mess. I'm not sure the size though. Just take a dime with you and go for the largest sized wire that a dime won't fall through. Most every thing that'll you'll want to keep will be the size of a dime or bigger. I had dry clay the last time I was sifting. I just dump the whole 5 gallons and shake the sifter like hell for 15 to 30 seconds, pull out any big crap and then shake the rest. Pull out anything that sticks out and tip the sifter over. This kind of sifter will clear a lot of soil in a short amount of time but gets to be a little hard on the back after a while. If you have back problems then get a 3 gallon bucket instead of a 5 and try it that way. If I make another one I'll most likely use 2x3's and make some 1x2 strips to nail onto the bottom to hold the hardware mesh in place. Swiz


----------



## hunter2000 (Jun 2, 2010)

I just found almost the same head with both eyes i will post a picture and if yours has any numbers on it let me know i am in NH curious Thanks ANd what a haul wow


----------



## Wangan (Jun 2, 2010)

Unreal! A little bit of everything! I really like the Favorite Remedy! I would clean one up and put some good Irish whiskey in it!The dog face hutches looked like a Lion to me.


----------



## kastoo (Jun 3, 2010)

WHAT A HAUL! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## owlboy (Aug 16, 2021)

KBbottles said:


> Some sodas and condiments.  Got a Granite State Spring Water Co from Atkinson Depot, NH, and a Chas E Caal Central Bottling Works from Plainfield NJ


Noticed your old post. That would be Chas E Gaal, with a "G". He was my grandfather. Interesting bottle. I always wondered what they look like. Thanks for posting.


----------

